# Barbosa - team clown?



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Barbosa making Suns smile, on and off court 



> The 21-year-old from Brazil has become the Suns’ in-house comedian, though it’s not clear how much he’s purposely auditioned for the role.
> 
> Barbosa also is a master at imitating Suns players, his teammates say.
> 
> ...



I am really starting to like Leandro a lot. His role might be limited in the future with us because of Steph, but I think he's the kind of roleplayer you love to have. We haven't seen much of him, but he doesn't seem like a distributor at all.. more of a high-energy Bobby Jackson type, a perfect lift off the bench.. 

I can't find them now, but I remember looking at his stats for Baura Tibila or whatever team it was he played for before we drafted him, and I couldn't believe his numbers.. he was getting 30 points a game on 60% shooting.. For a while I thought it was a mistake to give up a future first for him, but seeing as the pick won't be this year, it might pay dividends for us..


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Interesting player.. a good project in the years to come... and I'm impressed with his arms... they are so long... anyone knows his wingspan?? I'm curious..


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Good stuff.

Barbosa can develop into a really good backup. 

Anyone notice how many players that played backup point guard at some point in Phoenix ends up being an all-star or all-star calbre players??


Steve Nash, played behind Kevin Johnson and Jason Kidd
Sam Cassel, played along with KJ 
Elliot Perry, was a very good backup till he got traded out of phoenix.

Jason Kidd, played along with KJ, after his stint with Suns, he became MVP candidate straight away.



Suns have good record with point guards... hopefully Barbosa ends up similar to Darrell Armstrong... energizer and proficient player... either backup or starter.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, hard to believe we had KJ, Cassell, Nash, and then KJ, Kidd and Nash on the roster all at the same time..

Phoenix historically is by far the best drafting team in the NBA. I mean when you look at who the team has gotten and where they've gotten them.. Amare and Shawn at 9, Finley at 21, Nash at 16 (15?), Thunder Dan at 14, Jayson Williams, Larry Nance, the other Big O, Wes Person, and now Zarko and Leandro.. all those guys we got late in the first round.. plus our pick in the 99 draft that Chicago got (#16) ended up being Ron Artest.. no team can touch our draft history, really..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa's defense is extremely good.

I have never seen a rookie play that good defense. And he is probably the fastest, quickest player that I have even seen as well.

I mean once he gets a steal he is gone.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, averaging 5 steals per 48 is nuts.. he's first in the NBA in that category. We also may have the two weirdest looking shots in the NBA on our team.. Leandro's is almost as strange as Shawn's. I don't think either is ugly as Desmond Mason's or Juwan Howard's, but they're still odd. Barbosa's style in general is just different, but effective nonetheless. He does look like he could be a track star.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Barbosa's defense is extremely good.
> 
> I have never seen a rookie play that good defense. And he is probably the fastest, quickest player that I have even seen as well.
> ...


Ok Bill Walton.

But seriously, I liked him a lot before the draft. I think he has like a 6'11" wingspan and he can jump out of the building. Probably will never be a great offensive player with that ridiculous shot of his, but a quality defender none-the-less.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> And he is probably the fastest, quickest player that I have even seen as well.


Ah, obviously you haven't seen Philadelphia play. They don't get much national airtime so I understand. Anyway, if you get the chance, check out this guy named Allen Iverson. I'd say he'd give Barbosa a run for his money...



[strike]In all seriousness, you make my stomach turn.[/strike]

Keep your digestive repinings to yourself, please. Thanks .


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He is an amazing athlete and is a very long PG. I liked Bryan's gutsy move to trade a future 1st rounder for him. I think he will be a great NBA point.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, obviously you haven't seen Philadelphia play. They don't get much national airtime so I understand. Anyway, if you get the chance, check out this guy named Allen Iverson. I'd say he'd give Barbosa a run for his money...
> ...


Why would I watch Philly? Iverson isn't faster than our own Stephon Marbury and I'd say that Barbosa is easily faster than Steph.

I doubt you have seen Barbosa at all unless against your own team. He isn't playing that much right now anyway.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Why would I watch Philly? Iverson isn't faster than our own Stephon Marbury and I'd say that Barbosa is easily faster than Steph.
> 
> I doubt you have seen Barbosa at all unless against your own team. He isn't playing that much right now anyway.


I don't know if Marbury is faster, but he is definitely more explosive. Barbosa is a freak w/ his size, length, and speed.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

thats a good thing that barbosa is having fun with his teamates


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Boykins is the fastest in the league. He has to be.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I really like Barbosa a lot, I was hoping the Sonics would draft him at #14, but that didnt happen-oh well


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would I watch Philly? Iverson isn't faster than our own Stephon Marbury and I'd say that Barbosa is easily faster than Steph.
> ...


Actually, I've seen him play a few times already. I never said the guy won't be good but he isn't close to being the fastest player in the league. Oh yeah, Marbury isn't faster or quicker than Iverson, either. You are the ultimate homer, bro. Everything the pertains to Phoenix is better than anything else in the league, in your view. It's getting really, really old. I'm all for being a fan but mix some objectivity in once in awhile.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

25 pts
3 rebounds
2 assists
10-17 shooting

so far


maybe this is part of the reason for a trade...this kid is a stud


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 25 pts
> 3 rebounds
> 2 assists
> ...


it's definitely a part of reason of the trade... i love this guy now.. He is becoming one of my favorite player..:yes:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

he kind of reminds me, of a young but extreamly athletic gary payton. Man that kid can jump, its crazy. 

Looks like he will get the chance to prove himself now. And thats pretty soon, but i guess hes got a bit of experience playing in brazil and stuff.

good luck to him.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*He is the reason the SUNs made the trade*

Barbosa is the future why not start playing him now since the SUNS are going no where. Imagine what kind of team the SUNS will have next year.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

And he can dunk wait to see!

I think he's faster than a lot of PG's. And he still learn to run on court. 
Don't forget the difficulty with language.

Can Barbosa be the starting PG?


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

well D'Antoni said he's going start with Eisley cuz he don't wanna rush into anything with Barbosa. But after last night game i think he's going change he's mind.
but as a starter or a backup player one thing if for sure, he's going see a lot more minutes now.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think he can start.. he may never be the offensive player Steph is (he may be, 30ppg in Brazil), but his speed coupled with his wingspan is a recipe for chaos.. He could be a pint-size Kirilenko.. I don't think he has limits defensively, it's just going to be about if he wants to become a defensive player..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He's going to be an excellent player... I wanted the Lakers to draft him w/ their first round pick since early last year... but that didn't happen.

Oh well, I like him, w/ this trade, people will see what barbosa fans were talking about pre draft...


----------

